# ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil in 20G?



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

How much do I need in a standard 20g? I'm not familiar with the how much is 9L and 3L. Thanks.

Gord.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You'll need:
1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular of Powersand 
1- 9 liter bag of Aquasoil


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

what turtlehead said or you could leave off the powersand and just use the 9L of aquasoil which is almost equivilent to 20lb bag of substrate


----------

